# london prospective marriage visa processing times



## timtam3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey guys,
I am about to apply from my pmv! I just wanted to start a new thread for everyone applying for a prospective marriage visa from the uk to give us all an idea of how long we have to wait at the moment and how fast applications are being granted. If you could put down your processing times:
date applied:
when co was assigned: 
medicals front loaded? 
police cert frontloaded?
interview required?
date granted?
and any other information that you think would be helpful!
there seems to be a thread for people from indonesia and phillipines but none for us pommies! and i thought it would be nice to get some insight from others...

Thank you!!


----------



## happyfingers (Aug 19, 2011)

I am also in the process of putting together my submission from London (I live in London, fiancee lives in Sydney) and would love to hear how slow or quick your processing time was. I have already done all the health check, police check stuff so I'm really interested in how the process worked for you from the time you submitted your application.


----------



## andy78 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, This is ours. We are patiently waiting for what seems a lifetime already for a email saying your visa has been approved. Even a simple email saying how the progress was going or do we need to supply anything else would be just great 

date applied: MAy 10th 2012
when co was assigned: May 15th 2012
medicals front loaded? June 7th
police cert frontloaded? sent with application
interview required? not as yet
date granted pacing the hallway waiting 


Would be great to here from anyone else that has lodged theres from the LOndon embassy to see how long there visa took to be approved.


----------



## littlekitty (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi there, also putting together me and my fiance's application to be lodged in London.

He will be returning to England at the end of August so will probably submit a couple of days after he arrives home.

The biggest hassle for him is going home and trying to track all his travel and visas from the past for the Applicant paperwork - he has travelled the world, so dates etc is going to be very difficult for him to remember!!
Plus his old passport is at home so he will have to go through that when he gets home.

The whole process is so stressful - I'm doing something for the application EVERY DAY. My fiance took me out to dinner last night as a "night off" from visa prep haha 

Also, we have not been together long - 3 and a half months - so I'm a bit stressed about that.


----------



## blubb125 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi there

We have applied for the de facto partner visa on 8th August 2012 in London! The money has been taken out of our account on the 9th, so that's great! Now the long wait has begun. 

Will keep you updated...


----------



## littlekitty (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

Anyone still watching this thread? 
Our application was sent Friday Aug 31st, told by the post office it would arrive by Monday, so hopefully we get an email of reciept by the end of the week! Fiance going to medicals ASAP whe he gets the go ahead. Hi police check arrived at our house in Aus on Friday, so I am sending that today. He is also sending off his UK police check today, which only takes like 7 days.. Will be so glad once everything is sent in and all we have to do it wait!!!


----------



## SarahF (May 2, 2013)

blubb125 said:


> Hi there
> 
> We have applied for the de facto partner visa on 8th August 2012 in London! The money has been taken out of our account on the 9th, so that's great! Now the long wait has begun.
> 
> Will keep you updated...


Hi guys,

I am hoping someone's still checking this thread. I'd just love an update on if/when you guys got the visa, and how long it took.

My fiancee and I applied for the Intent to Marry Visa and got a case worker assigned at the beginning of Feb. I'm praying that we get it soon because I have to go back to Oz for work and he'll have to stay here in Spain.

They've asked for his medical check to be sent next week. Is that a good sign?

I know they say 10 months but I've read a lot of people saying that generally, for applications from low risk countries, it's more like 6 months. Is this still true? It's so frustrating. I understand that the Australian visa people must have so much work on their plates but I just wish we could get it sooner and start our lives together in Oz.

Thanks guys,

Sarah


----------



## The_Bankster (Apr 17, 2012)

SarahF said:


> I know they say 10 months but I've read a lot of people saying that generally, for applications from low risk countries, it's more like 6 months. Is this still true? It's so frustrating. I understand that the Australian visa people must have so much work on their plates but I just wish we could get it sooner and start our lives together in Oz.


So they are quoting 10 months now? We were told 8 to 9. We've been waiting 6 1/2 months already, and last time I looked Britain was not a high risk country , so I wouldn't expect any special treatment...


----------



## blubb125 (Aug 10, 2012)

SarahF said:


> My fiancee and I applied for the Intent to Marry Visa and got a case worker assigned at the beginning of Feb. I'm praying that we get it soon because I have to go back to Oz for work and he'll have to stay here in Spain.


Hi

I applied for the de facto visa in London and not the intent to marry visa... check my timeline, hope that helps

Corinne


----------



## emilie (Mar 1, 2013)

If anyone is reading this thread can they please let me know why once i lodged and paid for our pmv in london, we got an email from our case officer saying NOT to lodge medivalz or polive checks until july 2013 (we applied april 2013). Could thiz be due to capping perhaps?


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Emilie what date did you apply? It sounds like capping but im curious as we submitted for our 309/100 on May 1st.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I answered you in another thread, but we have not heard here that London is capping applications - only the Philippines. As processing times have gotten longer, it's gotten more common for embassies to tell applicants to wait a few months out to have their medicals and police checks done since they're only valid for a year. London's average processing time right now is 8-9 months. If an applicant's medical is referred for whatever reason (in other words, if there's something in the history DIAC wants to look at more closely) that's an additional four months right now. If you send in your medical at the very beginning, that's a possible 8 months + 4 months = 1 year, and you'd have to get medicals and police checks redone. That's expensive! 

Also, they tell applicants when visas are capped. If they haven't told you, that's likely not the case here.


----------



## emilie (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you for your answers, in response to the first reply, we lodged our 300 visa on i think April 3rd, then were assigned a CO on the 15th. Have you been told to hold off on medicals? 

and to the second reply; that makes alot of sense! I firdt thought they want us to wait as its possible the applicant could get sick or commit a crime between application and approval, then I read year old threads that mentioned capping and others that mentioned not having to wait to submit medicals so I thought id ask here. Yeah we have been in regular contact with our co and she hasnt mentioned capping yet. She has however said that we have met the relationship requirements and all she now needs is medicals and police check, but not until July. London must have alot of people waiting... thanks


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

We weren't asked to wait in fact we front loaded with police check and we were only given 28 days to get the medicals done. Additionally we were asked for an additional year proof of living together so the CO could consider us for prrmanent. We're going for the 309 so slightly different to your visa plus we have a baby due in July.


----------



## emilie (Mar 1, 2013)

ok, hmm perhaps it is different for you as like you said its a different visa, plus i bet the 300 is in higher demand as its easier to get. Although my partner and i have lived together for 4 years defacto, we could not apply for 309 as only 8 months or so ago we lived seperate fo 4 months while I visited family in australia, and he stayed in uk. this affected the '12 month immediately prior rule'. wish i could have sounds like yours is further along than ours.


----------



## emilie (Mar 1, 2013)

i think I will just email our case officer and ask


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sure they can explain and put your mind at ease! Ours seems to be progressing the first stage quite quickly and I did get all "WOO HOO!" about it, but I am still geared up for a long ride as my husband has some criminal convictions from when he was young and dumb. Nothing serious but it complicates our application. Just goes to show everyones application is different, but we all just want the same thing! To be together and fast. Anyway I am waiting to hear back about a Subclass 600 visa for my husband so he can come and be with me for the birth of our daughter.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you have the same UK address while you were visiting? Like did you have a phone bill or bank statements? Surely this still constitutes as "living together"?


----------



## emilie (Mar 1, 2013)

our application is a complicated one too, because my partner overstaued a working visa for 6 months in australia 3 years ago, but immigration and our co said it wont affect this visa thank god, makes visiting eachother during the wait very difficult, as he is banned till june and ive used all the visitor allowance and working visa in the uk :/
no I was abit naive and wasnt on many if the bills or tenancy agreement, id just pay him my half never thought ahead! so rather than risk being denied for 4 months gap we chose the easier one. I hope he can be there for you at the birth!


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh thats a shame but you will get there in the end. Thanks Emilie, I am staying positive and hopefully we get a fast answer with the tourist visa. Best wishes.


----------



## andie87 (Mar 14, 2013)

emilie said:


> If anyone is reading this thread can they please let me know why once i lodged and paid for our pmv in london, we got an email from our case officer saying NOT to lodge medivalz or polive checks until july 2013 (we applied april 2013). Could thiz be due to capping perhaps?


This should help emilie!

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...health-checks-subclass-309-advice-please.html

We sent our visa off last week, even if they say to wait 3 months we are going to get it done straight away x


----------



## Beckyfacer (Mar 12, 2012)

How are people doing waiting for their PMV from London?

Im at the halfway stage, hopefully will get my grant in 4 months.. About to put my house up for sale, was going to rent but think it will be trouble and stress than its worth. Feel quite low need to motivate myself to sort everything out.. Makes me realise I really have nothing here..

Find it strange how I hear most people who are near their grant email their CO then few days later their visa is granted.. Just hope everything comes together then my life can begin..


----------

